# Stoney Girl from Oregon



## Stoney Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

High, I'm Stoney Girl. I'm a medical marijuana patient in Oregon. I've been in the OMMP since 1999. I won first place at the first 2 OR NORML Oregon Medical Cannabis Awards, the first year with an organic NL#5 and the second year with a strain I bred called Sugar Plum.

I've been breeding since the beginning. I bred chinchillas (for pets, not fur) before I started growing marijuana and have always had an interest in genetics and breeding.

My Pit Bull strain has been very popular and traveled quite a bit, I'm told: India, Thailand, Amsterdam, and many places in the states as well.

I'm also very into politics. I feel it is very important that medical marijuana activists work to establish marijuana as part of the Healthcare system and as a solution to many Healthcare issues. I like to advocate taxing marijuana as a way to pay for universal healthcare.

In Oregon I have been lobbying the Oregon Health Policy Commission, the Oregon Health Fund Board, the Oregon Pain Management Committee and the Governor's Council on Alcohol & Drug Abuse Programs. I'd really like to see activists in other states try the same sort of thing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to RIU ... Enjoy


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 25, 2008)

i'd luv to try some of your weed. sounds amazing. you sound amazing...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome stoney girl. Thanks for taking part in MMJ and pushing that shit! Im not a pusher, but a caregiver, so I help a few. Theres just so many activists in cali already, I might as well follow...


----------



## desertrat (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to rui and thanks for being active


----------



## Stoney Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I feel like we need to interject ourselves into this year's elections by working against legislators who are not on our side and helping those who are on our side to understand that we really can help solve the Healthcare crisis.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 25, 2008)

The government is doomed. No matter how hard anyone trys, its going to do whats in its best interest. which is $$$$$$


----------



## mota1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats up Stoney Girl, fellow Oregon Medical stoney here. Not very active but love to grow and smoke. Sounds like you have some lovely strains, i am currently only a couple of weeks shy of my first harvest of Green Queen. Shortly trailing behind i have a space queen/rom and a trainwreck. Should be an exciting halloween this year, i would be interested in attending some events if you know of any in the near future.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to RiU!


----------



## Couver (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 8, 2008)

I like this girl alot, how good does suger plum sound ? nice imfo and a good read. scotland says hi and welcome...


----------



## Halfthrive (Oct 12, 2008)

YES! Fellow Oregonion's. I too am thriving on ommp. I'm only days away from taking down my first batch of purple kush and I'm droolin hard. Ohh the wait has been pure torture.


----------

